# Box joints on PC 4216



## ginoteak (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi-my name is Gene.I recently retired and am trying to figure out how to properly set up a new Porter Cable 4216 jig.Is there a source for a video or better instruction manual?Thanks!


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

porter cable 4216 super jig - YouTube


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

ginoteak said:


> Hi-my name is Gene.I recently retired and am trying to figure out how to properly set up a new Porter Cable 4216 jig.Is there a source for a video or better instruction manual?Thanks!


A good source for using the PC 4216 Jig is the supplemental manual which is available as a PDF file on the Porter-Cable site under the 4200 series Dovetail Jig heading. 

Better yet here is a link to mine. I hope the link works because sometimes they don't.

It goes into much more detail than the user manual that came with the jig. It is 43 pages long and I printed it out and put it and the original manual in a 3 ring binder to keep with my jig.


----------



## ginoteak (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Ken Bee said:


> .


Ken, whenever I see the quote with your signature about a better class of fool, I get a big FOOLISH smile!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Porter Cable Dovetail Jig Manuals
http://www.portercable.com/jigs/dovetail/DovetailJigManual.pdf
http://www.portercable.com/jigs/dovetail/SupplementalManual.pdf


----------



## rseliger (Apr 18, 2012)

I am making my first box: 1/2'' popler, 5x5x4.125 high, through dovetails - done so far.
The top wll be hinged (180 deg) as in the sup.pdf p.26

What is the best glue for the through dovetails?

Hardest part of using the PC6216 so far: lining up by eye the marks on the template to get its correct fore/aft location.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

rseliger said:


> I am making my first box: 1/2'' popler, 5x5x4.125 high, through dovetails - done so far.
> The top wll be hinged (180 deg) as in the sup.pdf p.26
> 
> What is the best glue for the through dovetails?
> ...


I don't know about anyone else but I use Titebond II or III for all my projects and the wood will splinter before the glue joint gives way.

Know what you mean about the alignment marks so I painted mine black.


----------

